# convertible top to side window fit!



## 3DHD (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a '68 GTO convertible that I am having trouble with the top meeting with the side windows. When the top is closed, the windows will hit the side frames when the doors shut. My question is, how do I adjust the fit of the windows to the top; adjust the window regulators? Any help on this topic would be great!
Thank you.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Google is your friend... see if you can locate a copy of the Fisher Body manual for model year 1968. It will contain (among other things) the procedure for adjusting the tops of the windows "in and out". Sounds like to me that's where the problem is.

Bear


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

The windows and the vent window frame assembly adjust in every axis: Tilt in and out, tilt forward and back, and stroke up and down. Just pop your door panels off and adjust the glass and vent window frame them to properly fit the top weatherstrip using the obvious adjustments in the door.

Lars


----------



## 3DHD (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Bear,
I have googled (hours). I do have Fisher manual - I will consult with. I hadn't considered adjusting in/out @ top, only up/down, etc...
I am trying to align the convertible top to the windows, but seems I need to align the windows to the top! Thanks for the input!


----------



## 3DHD (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Lars, door panels are accessible, adjustments seem aggravated by the convertible top. I will spend more time adjusting windows first. Thanks!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

No reason to adjust top. Like Lars said, pull door panels and adjust regulators and angles. Behind rear door panel is a cover with half a dozen screws in it that covers the rear regulator. Remember you can also adjust how far the windows go up etc.


----------

